# James Pax - Lightning



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2007)

Just for the heck of it I was looking up the 3 actors from Big Trouble in Little China that played Thunder (Carter Wong  use to be a Police MA Trainer in the Philippines), Rain (Peter Kwong  studied Kung fu in California), and Lightning (James Pax). I already knew a lot about Carter Wong and a little about Peter Kwong but I knew nothing about James Pax. 

To be honest I was pretty impressed by James Pax 

http://www.answers.com/James Pax 

I did not really realize he had any other background besides Kung fu films.

This may be of little interest to anyone but me, but I just wanted to post it.


----------

